# Late pics from my trip to my uncle's reining ranch



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Meet Estrella, a great reiner and English horse. She was rated 8th in the country last year in the Arab show ring for reining and has won many halter awards.


























































Kraklin' Rose, a nice little reiner who was shipped down to a surgery center because of an eye injury a few years ago.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Stunning horse! Absolutely amazing! I want to ride a reiner : )


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Psycret (pronounced Secret), who's turning into a nice Western Pleasure gelding.










































Maserati "Mozzie" is a country English Pleasure horse with great knee action and is very responsive to aids.


































El Khapitan "Khappy" is a gray out of Estrella's sister, Silver Belle. They're uncertain as to which way Khappy's going to go at this point, but it looks like he'll be specializing in Western Pleasure.

























Below, he's the dark gray. My little sister's on him


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Little Lizzie is a sweet little girl who's still young and learning, also a reiner with a nice spin on her. She's a doll and loves being pet, running to the pasture gate when you come out.


































Southern Grace, my favorite girl, is a 13-yr old National Show Horse (arab/saddlebred cross) and does English Pleasure.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

(from left to right) Mozzie, Psycret, Junior, and Lizzie's butt









Estrella and Psycret:









Psycret and Lizzie:









A few of the 2-yr olds:


















I'm done. That was 65 pics!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous horses!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, awesome.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

All beautiful horses!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gorgeous herd there. Looks like you had fun.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I love Lizzie's massive ears!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, your Uncle and Aunt have such stunning horses! I've always wanted to ride a trained reining horse.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

gosh so nice horses!! all of them especially the NSH!!!


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Your uncle has gorgeous horses! I bet you had loads of fun. 
Congrats!
I can't name a favorite, all look exceptionally nice.


----------

